# Stuffed potatoe recepie?



## kozee (Jan 4, 2005)

Does anyone have a not-to-hard recpie for some very good stuffed potatoes with chesse? 
I need to make some for a dinner party comming up, and I want to make them tonight to test out various types.


----------



## chef douglas (Feb 13, 2005)

You could always do a Twiced Baked Potatoe and either A) Add a cheese of your choice to the potatoe mixture that you will actually pipe back into the potatoe shell or B) season your mixture to taste, pipe it back into the shells and top with shredded cheddar or something moments before they come out of the oven.

My piping mixture normally consists of

Potatoe scooped from the skins
Garlic, fresh 
Grainulated Garlic 
Heavy Cream
Butter
Salt
Pepper
Scallions


----------

